# 92 Corrado VR6 ABS Pump constantly runs, killing battery.



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

What is the most likely cause for an ABS Pump to run continuously. It does not run 'wide open," with the car off it goes g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-----g-----g----------------g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g. As if its leaking down after a few seconds. I swapped the Accumulator ball (not scientific it was a used one.) There was no change, Does this sound like a high pressure switch ? I'm in the sticks in upstate NY - no scan tool for now. Just curious what you think it COULD be. The car is not driven in the winter so I have time to figure it out. I'm going to be doing a few other things anyway.

Brakes are strong no hard pedal (ABS) light is on LAST SCAN calls for a wheel sensor, which I have and will put in. Pretty sure thats not why the pump is being recalled constantly. I have read all the CCA and CCC posts. Looking for a little more insight on this situation regarding leak down.:beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Pull one of your ABS sensor's (decouple) and see if the system shuts the modulator off from a fault code.

You could have some faulty wiring or an internal circuit problem.


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

I tried that, and to no avail. Today I loosened the Accumulator ball, sounded like it was holding as it emitted a powerful hiss. I tightened it up, when I came back the reservoir was empty ! Turns out the O ring tore and leaked it all out. I replaced O ring and I refilled with about a quart of Dot 4 and now the pedal is hard .. Like too hard (lacking power assist - clutch is fine. Mixed opinions on bleeding (how to) around the web. I'd like to know how.
One other thing to note If I disconnect the power clip to the pump and re connect the pump stays off. Does this sound like a relay issue ?


----------



## Black_ice_florida (Dec 13, 2010)

Check your ABS relay


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

^ good advice...not sure on older systems but on a newer system I doubt it would cause your issue.

sounds like you got a crazy electronic issue....the modulator should recognize your ABS sensor fault and disable the system regardless.


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

im gonna hunt down some relays, is there a way to test the relay with a MM tool ?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

eggplantslc said:


> im gonna hunt down some relays, is there a way to test the relay with a MM tool ?


If you power it, you should be able to check continuity across I would think:thumbup:


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

Been slacking... ridiculously cold here. ABS pump not running after I did the /click off/ -- /click on/ to the factory plug that powers the pump at the pump. 
I only see one relay a number 53 ? I'm getting older and struggling to get at them I see is a #53 I thought there was a 78&79 ? thats what I posted 5 years ago.. I still have my old ABS unit for a few parts to troubleshoot. But I’ll pull those relays ASAP.


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

Finally warm enough to venture out to the old detached Garage and dig around for the relays. FYI on a 10/91 built VR6 the relays are stand alone off to the right of the fuse box and up 78 & 79. Easy after removing the lower trim that fastens to the center console and lower dash. 92 VR6's are part G60 and have some anomalies. 

I'm dying to understand that a battery light indicator has to work on a 92 because it is inline with charging somehow. My light never worked and there is a voltage regulator in the cluster ? sorry off topic .. 

I get to the relays and decide to start the car and create the pump run on condition. I pump it a bit get to operating temperature - - Key off key out -- pump off. I never was with in 6 inches of the relays. 

Pump Off !! 

I have been duplicating this scenario for 9 weeks pump runs and runs unless I remove and replace power clip to the pump. 

I smashed through the snow took it for a hard drive, no issues in braking at all.. I pulled in the garage pump shuts off. Pretty unfair, I have it all apart underneath still ill just leave it that way until it happens again. Only a VW could do this.:beer: ABS light still on and still have to change wheel sensor. Going to pick up a used known working ABS complete under hood mess for reserve.


----------

